# Viva England, Cool Britannia



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Photos taken in different parts of the country. Beautiful, colourful and vibrant towns, cities, villages and countryside throughout England.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Visited friends of my family who are farmers in Hebden Bridge near Manchester


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Highfields, Leicester, Leicestershire


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Mandir, near highfields, Leicester


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Holy church, nr highfields, Leicester


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photo updates also


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Nice photo updates also


Thank you very much


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Welcome


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Indian Hindu temple in highfields surrounding area, Leicester


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Church in highfields, Leicester


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Highfields, Leicester






















Highfields surrounding area, Leicester


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Highfields surrounding area, Leicester, Leicestershire


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Skopje/Скопје said:


> Nice!


Thank you


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Blackbirds Restaurant and Pub, Nr Abbey road


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Highfields, Leicester


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

St Peter's Church.
Highfields


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


Thank you very much


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Spinney hill park, Highfields
Leicester


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Wesley Hall Methodist Church, Highfields


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leicester city centre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Westborough Methodist Church, 
Westborough,
Dewsbury moor,
Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Harrogate town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Highfields, Leicester


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

West End, nr Leicester city centre, Leicester


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------

